# Boy or Girl



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

I've always personally had a girl dog and I'm not a 100% sure why...and now that I've narrowed my breeder down, and I've seen her breeding plans and put my bets on a certain pair planned to breed in February I'm all excited and made it a point to say a female is what I want...but now..I'm second guessing...something in me wants a male..and I'm not sure why.

I like the pair and I am absolutely in love with the male, it took me a few days to figure out that I want one of their puppies and I pray I get one. I stared at his their lineage and then oogled at his...I just freaked when I saw Lery Naspo in his lineage. I don't think she is related to Chari Naspo, but I'm sure somewhere their is a drop of Chari lineage in her somewhere, I mean the last name Naspo....does that mean they could be related in some small way. 

I just find it funny that I choose that pair, then two days later I am staring at the lineage and see that? Could it be my gut guiding me or just me being looney?


Either way..I'm at a dilemma now on whether I think a girl or boy is what I would like...

What makes a girl and boy different (other than the obvious plumbing)?

Is a boy more aggressive with protecting or maybe a girl is more instinctual and intuitive than a boy?

Thoughts, experience?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the girls are more suspicious and territorial than the males.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think it makes a difference across the board, other than that females tend to be smaller and thus might be better if you want to do things where a smaller size is advantageous. Also, males tend to be more prone to urine marking, which can be annoying (and in Crookytail's case has gotten us a couple of NQs for urinating in the ring).

There are individual lines and litters where the males seem to have a tendency toward certain personality traits and the females seem to have other personality traits, but I don't know anything about the specific litter/lines that you're considering. It might be something to ask the breeder.

Beyond that, I personally don't put a lot of stock in gender stereotypes.


----------



## MatildaTheMalevolent (Sep 16, 2013)

I've always had female dogs. While I was married, all our female dogs would take to me and the males would take to my wife. Just my experience. Females>males. Oh yeah! Females don't hump legs as much :-/


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

It's widely expressed that males take longer to mature (2-3yrs), but outside of that its mostly anecdotal. People will claim that one is more protective of the home while one is more protective of the family. One is more affectionate, one is more independent, etc. Really, you see both sexes behaving in a host of ways. 
The sex of the new puppy would be a bit more of a consideration if you already have another dog - the opposite gender is usually recommended. Even then however, there are many people who have multiple dogs of the same sex.


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Boy and Girl dogs will love you equally and it is a hard decision to make.
A boy will be more dominant and unless a male is training him, he will be harder to control.

If you're wondering about aggression and which might be a better guard dog think about it this way: A boy dog will be like a man. If he hears a noise outside at night a man might get out of bed a take a look through the window but not worry too much. If the noise continues and they realise something is wrong they will go out a be much more aggressive than a female would.

A girl dog is like a mother. If she heard the noise she would go out straight away because of her motherly protection over the family, although she wouldn't be as aggressive. 

Whichever one you pick will be a lovely dog anyway. 
BTW: I have a girl. She is lovely!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Xena9012 said:


> A boy will be more dominant and unless a male is training him, he will be harder to control.
> 
> If you're wondering about aggression and which might be a better guard dog think about it this way: A boy dog will be like a man. If he hears a noise outside at night a man might get out of bed a take a look through the window but not worry too much. If the noise continues and they realise something is wrong they will go out a be much more aggressive than a female would.
> 
> A girl dog is like a mother. If she heard the noise she would go out straight away because of her motherly protection over the family, although she wouldn't be as aggressive.


...no.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

And no again.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Line-breeding for the progency of Sumo Von Der Dewhaus and Blackthorn's Oda

This is the pairing I'm looking forward to :3

My fingers are crossed. 

And I love your guys' feedback. I can see where everyone is coming from on it and it's given me food for thought. 

My fiance's dog Kodi is a bit of a fussy butt when it comes to noises, he tends to bark almost at any noise that is suspicious. My worry with him is that he might make the puppy a little paranoid, but I'm sure with the training that she/he would be going through would offset his influence. Kodi is purely a family dog while my hope is that with the training the puppy would be going through would allow her to be versatile. When my fiance isn't home she/he would be the guardian of the home and if things ever hit the fan I'm hoping maybe training that would allow her to be another tool in my fiance's handbag so to speak...but, if that didn't work out as planned, if something with her...or him didn't pane out...like drive, then that is fine...she or he would still have a loving home :3


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Males for me.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will always choose male over female.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

If you are not 100% sure you are getting a pup from this breeding you can always not specify a gender so if more people are wanting a male than female and more females are born then you can get a female or visa versa. That would be what I would do if you aren't sure what gender you want


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been wondering about this too.

I like female pets. I've always had them. Our male pets haven't had a ton of use for either of us (although very entertaining). 

On the other hand, my husband wants a male, so there is that. I keep hearing anecdotal evidence that a male dog will bond more to me while a female might bond to my husband, that a male is more affectionate and eager to please, that a male will jump to protect his female owner sooner. 

I am not quite sure how much credence to lend all of that. I kind of suspect that there may well be tendencies but individual dogs are a crapshoot (just like with everything else), and that I would probably be very happy with either.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

WateryTart said:


> I've been wondering about this too.
> 
> I like female pets. I've always had them. Our male pets haven't had a ton of use for either of us (although very entertaining).
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have a female and she bonded to the female in the house - me. It's honestly more of the individual dog and who does the most work training the dog and providing for it I think.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll go with the female.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 3 males. 2 are german shepherds and one is a yellow lab. Also have 1 female german shepherd. It's like this. When were watching tv at night, the males are passed out, and my female is at Guard 24/7. She hears every single noise in the house and outside. When I put all my dogs out at night to pee, My female looks to the left then to the right, to the left /right. She scopes the property out constantly! Not saying my males aren't protective, don't get me wrong. But I personally think the female just have that natural instinct. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have always preferred a male GSD, but can't really say why. My Jack is a handful, no doubt... But that's down to his poor breeding, and my inexperience as a trainer... not his sex. My Ma, on the other hand, prefers the females. IDK, the only real difference I've seen between her bitches and my dogs is their size (not much), and the masculinity or femininity of their appearance (far more recognizable).

But when I decided to try a different breed, and chose a Weimaraner, I KNEW I wanted female. It was a size thing... But in that breed it's a 35-50 lb size difference between the sexes. With GSDs, not nearly as much. Still, if you want bulk and heft, go male. If you want pretty and agility, go female. But as for personality, trainability, protectiveness, loyalty, intelligence, anything else that matters, well... a well bred GSD is a GSD is a GSD. I think Merciel's posts are the most informed  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

FortheLoveofChari said:


> I've always personally had a girl dog and I'm not a 100% sure why...and now that I've narrowed my breeder down, and I've seen her breeding plans and put my bets on a certain pair planned to breed in February I'm all excited and made it a point to say a female is what I want...but now..I'm second guessing...something in me wants a male..and I'm not sure why.
> 
> I like the pair and I am absolutely in love with the male, it took me a few days to figure out that I want one of their puppies and I pray I get one. I stared at his their lineage and then oogled at his...I just freaked when I saw Lery Naspo in his lineage. I don't think she is related to Chari Naspo, but I'm sure somewhere their is a drop of Chari lineage in her somewhere, I mean the last name Naspo....does that mean they could be related in some small way.
> 
> ...




Of the 4 dogs I have had....3 females and 1 male. The only one which decided to "rabbit" on me was the male. A bitch in heat a block or so away makes for a dog which doesn't want to stick around and will amaze you at his leaping ability to clear a fence. Luckily, we got our boy back after his escapades trying to woo the bitch in heat but while he was gone, it was horrible.

Supposedly, females are a bit more territorial as someone earlier mentioned and I have noticed that to be true with our female Shepherds.

Overall, it's a personal preference and either gender will make excellent companions. 

If the size of the GSD is of significance, I have experienced that female longstocks tend to be a bit "butchy" and not as feminine as their standard coat peers. The first coat I had was nicknamed " butchy chiquita" by the breeder. Of the 3 female longstock GSDs I have had, the first two were about 82-85 lbs ( same bloodline and American bred ) my current longstock at 16 months is 76 lbs ( WGSL ). All 3 dogs were lean and most always called "He" by others until they heard their names. Maybe all that extra fur weighs a lot 

SuperG


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

my female is very aggressive. don't mess with her.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I will always choose male over female.


Me, too. I grew up with only females. My first dog on my own was a female. But when she passed, I ended up with a male. Then my next one was a male. The males were much more "into" me than anyone else. My female was more independent and would go to anybody. Now I now that every dog is different, but I just fell in love with my big goofy males.

Now my GSD/Rottie mix and my chow mix (both males) were highly location territorial. Much more than any of my females were. I always heard that males were location protective and females were pack protective (of course if the pack is in the house, then they become protective of that). My males only acted territorial at home...anywhere else and they didn't have a protective bone in their bodies.


----------

